# Herbal party pills...are these to be trusted????



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

I found these links with a list of party pills that can apparently give a "buzz" and a "high"....they're completely natural/herbal
http://www.partypillz.net/

http://greenpartypills.us/xplode-party-pills.html

http://legalecstasyuk.blogs.allotmen...legal-higs-uk/

I've been searching high and low on google on reviews on these, to see if they work, with not much luck, however i found a "drug" forum, with a "herbal" section and some of these pills in the links i posted, were mentioned, and i didn't see anything negative.

I ask, because i recently purchased these pills from ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EXPLOSIVE-ENER...28207002r21813

explosive energy now and up all nite party pillz....i tried them last night and it definitely worked for me....i was literally sitting on my own and having a conversation with myself for 5 hours outloud lol...it was nuts, i was in a talkative mood, but i was in a good mood and i felt good overall, i felt kinda drunk and mellow actually.

I know the ebay pills work, but i'm not sure about the other ones in the first 3 links.....they're so tempting to buy, just wondering if anyone came across these?? Perhaps tried it themselves? Or know whether or not the site/these pills are genuine and can be trusted?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I wouldn't go for it. I'm sure the testimonial sites you found were fake, they made it seem real, but really aren't. One of the sale tricks going on these days.

Just looking at the ingredients, it seems like some overcharged BS. The one product I can see remotely with recreational value is Cok-N which contains HBWR. But why they would advertise it as legal cocaine is beyond me since HBWR when extracted contains a psychedelic chemical LSA. If you wanted to do HBWR, might as well buy the seeds and extract it yourself for a fraction of the cost these supplemental pills cost. 

You also have to watch for a placebo effect, which happens when you buy some of these "legal" products. If you are going to get something, get it natural and do through research on the effects of the ingredients. Don't trust testimonial websites unless it's from a well known drug site like erowid or lycaeum.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ I would agree. The internet is so flooded with these legal high concoctions that it's worth learning about herbs yourself and know what you're taking. There are things out there that can give you a high, but it's usually not that great and definitely not worth the prices they charge for the hyped herbal blends.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

If you are interested in "party" pills, I suggest having a look at the website 'Spice Gold Direct'.

I am not condoning the use of these herbal "party" pills, but I suggest that if you are insistent on trying them, do some research as well as find a reputable seller (thats why I recommended Spice Gold Direct).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

flapjacker said:


> If you are interested in "party" pills, I suggest having a look at the website 'Spice Gold Direct'.
> 
> I am not condoning the use of these herbal "party" pills, but I suggest that if you are insistent on trying them, do some research as well as find a reputable seller (thats why I recommended Spice Gold Direct).


The spice blends contain synthethic cannibinoids, if anyone wants "party pills" i recommend to stay away from those mixes/blends and just order pure chemicals, so you atleast know what your taking.


----------

